# What skills are in demand in international schools



## Nightwing

I have a Master's degree in special education, and am working on completing my teachers certification in the state of Oklahoma. I have tested for Mild-Moderate disabilities, and plan to to get certified in math and possibly science as well. I also have a 100-hour TESOL certificate, which I am working on upgrading to a 120-hours certificate.

I plan to look for work in international schools in the next year, and would like some advice on what skills or subject areas are in the most demand in international schools. Are there any particular areas I should focus on?

Also, since I recently turned 40, I'm starting to worry about ageism. Is there a cut-off age or age that schools prefer?

Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I suppose the first question is: what country are you considering when you say you're going to look for work in "international schools?" Just as there are varying standards for teachers in the US from one state to the next, there are some very broad differences from one country to the next for both teacher certification and the requirements for teaching in "international schools" - whether they are part of the national school system or independent, private schools. 

Here in France, for example, the public schools include several high schools (lycées) that teach classes in a foreign (for France) language - not all classes, but some. Some people consider these to be "international" schools, though the requirements for teaching a pretty much the same as for the regular French public schools, which means pretty difficult for foreigners. 

Then there are the international schools that serve the expat and diplomatic communities and teach in the language of the home community. Big example are the British schools, which use the British curriculum (A-levels, O-levels, etc.) and teach in English. 

Or there are the schools that teach to the International Bac curriculum. The IB is a school leaving exam similar to the French Baccalaureate exams, but with some differences in their graduation requirements. Obviously, you would need to be familiar with the relevant curriculum in order to be considered for a teaching job at one of those schools. 

It might be easier to advise you if you could indicate where in the world you're most interested in. It would help, too, if you could indicate what languages you have. That could help narrow down the choices a bit.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Nightwing said:


> I have a Master's degree in special education, and am working on completing my teachers certification in the state of Oklahoma. I have tested for Mild-Moderate disabilities, and plan to to get certified in math and possibly science as well. I also have a 100-hour TESOL certificate, which I am working on upgrading to a 120-hours certificate.
> 
> I plan to look for work in international schools in the next year, and would like some advice on what skills or subject areas are in the most demand in international schools. Are there any particular areas I should focus on?


You need practical(post certification) work experience. Reputable international schools are unlikely to consider applicants without practical experience.


----------



## Nightwing

Well, interest would be in the schools that teach expat communities, unless I land an ESL job. As for countries, I still haven't settled on a decision. I've been thinking primarily of somewhere in Eastern Europe or Southeast Asia, where the cost of living is lower that Western European countries. So I have excluded expensive Western European countries like France. The languages I know are English and Arabic. I know primarily the Eastern Libyan dialect and Fusha, with a strong albeit not fluent knowledge of Egyptian, Levantine, and Gulf dialects. But due to the heavily religious nature of most Arabic speaking cultures, I am hesitant to relocate there long term. 

I am getting frustrated with the teacher certification process. I completed my Master's in December. But to become certified, I have to take multiple exams, each costing over 100USD. This means I have to space them out for financial reasons. It takes at least a month to receive the results for each exam. And then I have submit an application to the state department of education, which takes 12-14 weeks to process. I've working on this for almost a year at this point, and am still having to sit and wait for someone else to do their part at their convenience. and I don't even know what this will or won't qualify e for abroad. It's all extremely frustrating. And then there is the matter of gaining practical experience, which I can't do until I finish sorting out this certification quagmire I've been trapped in. How much practical experience is required? Will experience as paraprofessional or online ESL teacher count toward anything? I'm already 40.


----------



## *Sunshine*

If exams that cost $ 100 are breaking your budget, you need be patient. Relocating on a limited budget requires much more planning.

The first steps are certification and experience. 

Furthermore, low cost countries generally have lower salaries too.


----------



## Nightwing

Problem is I'm already 40. Its not a matter of being patient; I'm running out of time.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Unfortunately (for you, I guess) it's very difficult to generalize about "international schools" around the world, as they are very often independent, private enterprises that may or may not be bound to local or national laws and requirements for "accreditation" or registration as an educational institution. 

You may want to do some searching for international schools in the countries you are considering to see if they have information about teacher recruiting on their websites or at least information on their affiliation with other schools or accreditation organizations. Some private schools may not require teacher certification at all, or may be willing to assist teachers from other countries in meeting the local requirements. You don't know until you ask the question.


----------



## nireawall

Nightwing said:


> Problem is I'm already 40. Its not a matter of being patient; I'm running out of time.


I don't agree that you're running out of time! Yes, maybe in some schools would be a little bit of an agism, but! It's only personal. The study must be for ALL ages, no matter how many years are you. Only makes sense experience and skills, not your age.


----------



## Nightwing

When I reached out to a school in Dubai, they told me to get certified in my home country.


----------



## *Sunshine*

Nightwing said:


> When I reached out to a school in Dubai, they told me to get certified in my home country.


AFAIK most international schools take the attitude that if your home country (or country that where you studied) won't even let you teach, you are probably not qualified to do so.
I 


Nightwing said:


> Problem is I'm already 40. Its not a matter of being patient; I'm running out of time.


Since you can't turn back time, there is no point in focusing on your age. You need to stop wasting your time and set priorities. 

1. Finish your certification ASAP

2. Start working in your field at home 

3. Start looking for a job abroad 

There is not much point in starting with step 3 now unless you have substantial savings. Once you are certified and have some experience your employment prospects rise dramatically. Once you've finished your certification and started a job in your field, you should also consider learning a new language. 

*The key to your plans is finishing your certification ASAP. *


----------

